# An amazing diversion...



## Rick Rothstein (Jul 15, 2018)

I am not sure if I am breaking any rules for this forum, but this is just too good to miss. I saw this kid on an American TV show and could not believe it. Here he is in a YouTube clip I found setting a Guinness world record. What does he do? He solves 3 totally mixed Rubik's Cubes in under 5 minutes 20 seconds (which I am guessing was the old record)... while juggling them! I would have said this was impossible to do (in any amount of time) if I did not see it with my own eyes. Enjoy and be amazed...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6Qbwz0Uik8


----------



## dmt32 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi Rick,
you probably are breaking a rule  but thanks for sharing anyway, fully agree, truly amazing.

Dave


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Jul 20, 2018)

Over 200 people viewed this thread and only one person felt the juggling Rubik's Cube solver was amazing enough to comment on? Really, no one else found this remarkable in any way?


----------



## Kishan (Jul 21, 2018)

Rick Rothstein said:


> Over 200 people viewed this thread and only one person felt the juggling Rubik's Cube solver was amazing enough to comment on? Really, no one else found this remarkable in any way?


Hi Rick, I didn't come across this section of the thread till today, after watching the video I also felt that it is out of the imagination that he solved the Rubik's Cubes juggling them, it was really amazing to watch the video.</SPAN></SPAN>

I also guessed at the beginning, as you thought that he would not solve the Rubik's Cubes in their forms within any amount of time, at all sides with the same colours. But he proved it, which surprised me too.</SPAN></SPAN>

Thank you for giving an entertaining and a great challenge link. It has been nice to watch it.</SPAN></SPAN>

Regards</SPAN></SPAN>
Kishan </SPAN></SPAN>


----------



## AlKey (Jul 21, 2018)

Few years back it would be considered as an extraordinary fit. Today it is no longer a novelty.


----------



## Batteredburrito (Jul 31, 2018)

Rick, if youre into this, you should check out the world championship yoyo contest. That stuff will blow your mind


----------



## snjpverma (Jan 10, 2020)

Oh My God!!  This is incredible. thanks for sharing.


----------

